# Whole Hog Cooking and Traditional Barbecue at it's Best



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Some good, interesting reading...

http://pages.cthome.net/edhome/whole_hog.htm


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't know about the reading part, but if she were stoking my fire we'd definitely have a flare up!!!!  Who does BBQ with Daisy Dukes and high heels?  Good thing Woodmans dog wasn't there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 17, 2005)

That's Ginger, She could cook circle's around you boy's They also have a outdoor bread and pizza oven. (wood fired) The most fine frendly folk you would ever have the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 18, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Don't know about the reading part, but if she were stoking my fire we'd definitely have a flare up!!!!  Who does BBQ with Daisy Dukes and high heels?  Good thing Woodmans dog wasn't there.



Better yet...good thing Woody wasn't there!


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm just glad I wasn't there.  #-o


----------



## Finney (Sep 18, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Ok, I gotta ask, how many people wil a 70 pound pig feed?



One.  8-[


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 19, 2005)

70 pound pig will net you about 30 pounds of meat.

Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

depends if the weight of the pig is dressed or pre-dressed.

Please, no undressed jokes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

How Big of Pig Do You Need?

Approximate Percentages of Loss due to slaughter, cook, bone, fat				   
On the Hoof	Hanging weight	Meat	Will feed (approx.) @1/4 lb pp	   
20.00	13.00	5.85	23.40	   
30.00	19.50	8.78	35.10	   
40.00	26.00	11.70	46.80	   
50.00	32.50	14.63	58.50	   
60.00	39.00	17.55	70.20	   
70.00	45.50	20.48	81.90	   
80.00	52.00	23.40	93.60	   
90.00	58.50	26.33	105.30	   
100.00	65.00	29.25	117.00	   
110.00	71.50	32.18	128.70	   
120.00	78.00	35.10	140.40	   
130.00	84.50	38.03	152.10	   
140.00	91.00	40.95	163.80	   
150.00	97.50	43.88	175.50	   
160.00	104.00	46.80	187.20	   
170.00	110.50	49.73	198.90	 
*Actual percentages may (and probably will) vary. This is to be used as a guideline.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2005)

> Captain Morgan Posted: Mon Sep 19, 2005 1:38 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




All I see is a bunch of numbers.  How do you make heads or tails of them.  Come on Cappie, give the web site so we can translate!


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't like doing hogs under 100 pounds, they are inmature and have not developed the flavor I like. 
Out here when buying hog they have a set price for pigs under a 100 pounds lets use $100, then when they go over 101 pounds I get the extra weight for only a couple of dollars more than the 70 pounder.

Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> *I don't like doing hogs under 100 pounds, they are inmature and have not developed the flavor I like. *
> Out here when buying hog they have a set price for pigs under a 100 pounds lets use $100, then when they go over 101 pounds I get the extra weight for only a couple of dollars more than the 70 pounder.
> 
> Jim


 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> > Captain Morgan Posted: Mon Sep 19, 2005 1:38 pm    Post subject:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...




Can't remember where I got it.  I saved it as a document.

The first column is the pig before being dressed.
The second column is the weight when dressed.
Third column is weight after cooking.
4th column is servings you'll get at a  1/4 pound per, which is not
enough for my crowds.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 20, 2005)

That's the most inaccurate thing I have ever seen. Figure 1/2 pound per person and multiply by two. That's your dressed whole hog weight. Worked for me after the last ten years.    :grin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> That's the most inaccurate thing I have ever seen. Figure 1/2 pound per person and multiply by two. That's your dressed whole hog weight. Worked for me after the last ten years.


Yep!  Been about a week!!!

 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.thebbqshack.com/pigs.htm


----------

